# 4H Kids first class of 2012 /2013 pic heavy



## scarbelly (Oct 16, 2012)

For the last 8 years my wife and I have had the privilege of being the instructors for the Fallbrook 4H Advanced Cooking Class. This year we will have 11 students. We meet once a month for 4 1/2 hours. Our classes teach food safety - kitchen sanitation - knife skills and most importantly how to use a recipe as a guide. With each class the kids go thru the recipes and determine the cooking order based on rest time, chill time etc. We go thru each recipe and talk about how we could change it so they have an idea how to make it their own dish. They do all the cooking, we are there to guide them and keep them safe. We had 3 kids miss this class and one was getting over a cold so she is wearing gloves 

Here is the food line up for the first class

Bruschetta

Grilled Zucchini and Prosciutto  Skewers

Fresh Pasta Dough cut into Fettuccine 

Lemon Pepper Fettuccine 

Orecchiette with roasted fennel and sausage

Whoppie Pumpkin Pies

Making the fresh pasta - learning to knead the dough  













513.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Someone's dough was a little sticky 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















507.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






This was the only shot of their had cut pasta - were giving a zesting lesson here 













620.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Here we are going thru a salt tasting - I had them taste 6 types of salt including some hickory smoked

and some vanilla and truffle salt 













518.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Here are the Whoopie Pie cookies coming out of the oven 













523.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Giving a knife lesson 













552.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Rolling up some basil for a chiffonade lesson













593.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






We do a group photo of each dish for their record books













598.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






They get to taste each dish after the presentation pics are taken. They also get to take 

some home for their family to taste. I think they like this one 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















642.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






Here is the Bruschetta













643.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






The Orecchiette with roasted fennel and sausage 













597.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






The Fettuccine 













639.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






The Skewers 













644.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






The Whoopie Pies













572.JPG



__ scarbelly
__ Oct 16, 2012






This is a great bunch of kids. The all do dishes between recipes and the house is clean when 

they leave. We love doing this class and they seem to have fun too

Thanks for looking


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 16, 2012)

That's Awesome Gary!!!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 16, 2012)

ditto...that is awesome!


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 16, 2012)

Awesome My Friend!


----------



## werdwolf (Oct 16, 2012)

that is really great that you are able to work with them like that.

Looks like a great group.


----------



## roller (Oct 16, 2012)

AWESOME Gary...I think that is just great of you and your wife !!!!!  I like that young man`s t shirt you do not see to much Camo in Ca.


----------



## chefrob (Oct 16, 2012)

great lookin' group and i love what you and the mrs. do with the kids gary!


----------



## daveomak (Oct 16, 2012)

Gary, evening.... You and the Mrs. sure look like you are having fun.... seriously, you do !!


----------



## sunman76 (Oct 17, 2012)

Great looking food, and group of kids


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 17, 2012)

That is outstanding that you and Mrs Scar give your time and knowledge to a great looking group of kids and it's something "hopefully" they can use the rest of their lives!!!! The menu and the final results


----------



## rabbithutch (Oct 17, 2012)

It's easy to tell from the pix that you and the wife enjoy this at least as much as the kids!. :yahoo:

Seriously, that is an incredibly generous and thoughtful thing to do.

Glad to see some young guys in there learning kitchen skills.  Your menu was awesome and covered quite a range of subject matter.

Mega kudos to you and the Missus, Gary!


----------



## meatinc (Oct 17, 2012)

That is awesome Gary!  I need to attend just so I can get some of that chow!  I'd help but you don't like my knife handling techniques!


----------



## frosty (Oct 17, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> It's easy to tell from the pix that you and the wife enjoy this at least as much as the kids!.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Great job!  God bless you and all of them.


----------



## jp61 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 17, 2012)

You continue to do a great thing there Gary. I hope that theses kids do carry away the how much fun cooking can be. You and your wife deserve a great big Tahnk You for all that you have and will do in the future to. Oh yea nice kitchen to.


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

meatinc said:


> That is awesome Gary!  I need to attend just so I can get some of that chow!  I'd help but you don't like my knife handling techniques!


You know you are welcome anytime my friend - I can teach ya the knife safety


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you all for all of the kind words. We are so fortunate to be able to do this with the kids. We get calls from them between classes looking for a recipe and we have had a few students come home from college and come visit with us. Last Christmas , two of them insisted on coming to the house and cooking for us.      

I would encourage you to engage with your local 4H and start your own. If anyone wants to do it they have very few cooking programs and I have several years of kid friendly recipes you can use


----------



## whtplainssmoker (Oct 17, 2012)

Great work Gary!  Homemade pasta looks great!  Looks like the kids had a blast and I'm sure they will remember it forever.


----------



## lght (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks good glad your passing the torch on to the next level, but where is the Q???


----------



## boykjo (Oct 18, 2012)

Awesome Gary.......


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm bumping this thread so everyone can get a small glimpse of what a Great person Gary is. He had a real passion for helping others!


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 25, 2012)

Bumping again so we can all look at his picture again and remember what a great guy he is!!!


----------



## venture (Oct 26, 2012)

Dang.

This one hurts because it was so recent.

Then again, there is Gary with what appears to be his last 4-H deal.

What a guy!


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 26, 2012)

This post as taken on new meaning.  I was impressed the first time I saw it now I am at a loss for words. 

Some folks are givers.  Others are takers.  This man gave to those around him.  You can see it in these photos.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 26, 2012)

WOW what a great person, so many have been touched by him.

Thanks for bumping, it was nice to see him in his element.


----------

